# how to put on bulk



## 37763 (Jul 11, 2008)

how to put on bulk. pls assist.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

1. Read through the forum and dont be LAZY

2. Dont expect everyone to help you without any sort of introduction

3. Eat food, train hard and rest well


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

What your training like??

Whats you diet like??

Whats your stats??

Are you male or female??

Geo


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

DELHI has said it all really.

Ben


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Delhi said:


> 1. Read through the forum and dont be LAZY
> 
> 2. Dont expect everyone to help you without any sort of introduction
> 
> 3. Eat food, train hard and rest well


Yeah all that too.

Dude you beat me to it?? You bored then, haha.

Geo


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

37763 said:


> how to put on bulk. pls assist.


3 x mc donalds a day

4 x 12" extra cheese pizza's a day

2 x curries a day

16 x packets of crisps a day

6 x chocolate bars

and 4 litres of coca-cola

should do the trick!


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

eat lots of concrete. :thumb:

Dont be so lazy look at the nutrition threads.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

shorty said:


> 3 x mc donalds a day
> 
> 4 x 12" extra cheese pizza's a day
> 
> ...


my diet is copyrighted shorty i warned you before hehe

na but seriously though dude, gives us abit more, goals? bulk fat or bulk mass?

browse the forum find a previously posted diet and mold it to your own and then post for feedback


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

Geo said:


> Yeah all that too.
> 
> Dude you beat me to it?? You bored then, haha.
> 
> Geo


Lol very bored G.

Ben


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

thinking this is a troll post ?


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

make sure you get plenty of protien then just eat as much as you can on top of that, anything goes! the more you eat the more you will grow. now i will probably get critized for saying that and its not a healthy way to do it and you'll put on loads of lard but the choice is yours if you want to put on maximum size thats the quickest way to go abouot it.


----------

